

Lists of resources of newly funded startups? - VicT11

I'm searching for an opportunity to work with a very early stage venture, and am looking to work close with a strong foundational team for very cheap. My motivation is much more as a learning opportunity and a chance to develop a good working rapport - since I am new to SF, as opposed to making a lot of personal income. Does anyone have some advice for someone like me (non-tech, learning RoR though), like a list of recently funded start ups (like a ycombinator graduate class, etc.) that could use some cheap help from a recent grad? Thanks!
======
benologist
<http://ycuniverse.com/> <http://500suniverse.com/>

~~~
VicT11
Money! Thanks much Ben!

